# Wax Paper Bag



## Dean (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone found a wax paper bag that works good for simple casual soap packaging? It seems like it would need a flat bottom bout an inch wide. 

Thx in adv.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 26, 2019)

I buy these. I got them primarily for bubble scoops but they fit a bar of soap quite nicely. I have the S-9611 gusseted bags.

https://www.uline.com/BL_5507/Glassine-Bags?keywords=Glassine+Bag


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 6, 2019)

We just ordered some waxed paper bags to use to put bars in at shows (the wax bags will go in larger bags). I think they will work fine. I need to know where to get information about how you folks ship your soap (in the US). We are looking at flat rate or click’n ship. How do you folks handle shipping?


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 6, 2019)

Check out a restaurant supply store. They might have what you need and save you some $ on shipping!

The best shipping I've found is Regional Rate Boxes. Here's the smallest:
https://store.usps.com/store/product/shipping-supplies/priority-mail-regional-rate-box---a1-P_RRB_A1

The boxes are free, but you have to create an account with USPS and order them - they aren't stocked at the local post office. At least they aren't in mine. Your mail carrier will drop them off. Shipping is about $7.60 for your state or neighboring states. This page explains the zones a little more.

According to this:
https://support.shippingeasy.com/hc/en-us/articles/203085549-What-is-First-Class-Mail-

USPS First Class Package is the way to go, but I can't find it on the USPS site's calculator.


----------

